# How can I tell that the prior installers were a bunch of hackers?



## smwilliamson (Oct 10, 2011)

Just go look at the thimble. Is it mounted over the vinyl siding with silicone gooping out around every edge?

Take note all you hackers!

How to: Install a wall thimble the right way on a home with vinyl siding

*Step #1*

Mount your interior thimble to the wall with a vent pipe inserted. Place the outer thimble into the opening and with a magnetic level on the vent raise the outer thimble to position and then mark the siding.







with the thimble removed....






*Step #2*

Cut the siding away. I use a Dremel Multi-max. Perfect for vinyl, especially when it is 5 degrees outside.











*Step #3*

Cut your J-Channel. The sides are the same length of the thimble and the top and bottom are the length of the thimble plus the width of each side of the J-channel






Make sure to notch out the sheating side of the top and bottom J-channel so the pieces will fit into the opening






*Step #4*

Install the J-Channel. Top and bottom first, then the sides.






I like to hide 1 screw under the center of the lower channels just to keep the opening from sagging.






*Step #5*

Install the outer thimble. Again, insert the pipe through the opening. Use a level to center the pipe and secure the thimble with screws


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 10, 2011)

Fantastic job Scott Love it. Pictures are worth a 1,000 words.


----------



## ehkewley (Oct 10, 2011)

Bah! My installer (StoveKeepers, nh) performed the same hack job on my vent pipe. I looked at it after and noticed a few gaps in the silicone. I had wrongfully assumed they knew what they were doing. The inspector didn't even look at the chimney work outside.

Does your company service southern NH?


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 10, 2011)

ehkewley said:
			
		

> Bah! My installer (StoveKeepers, nh) performed the same hack job on my vent pipe. I looked at it after and noticed a few gaps in the silicone. I had wrongfully assumed they knew what they were doing. The inspector didn't even look at the chimney work outside.
> 
> Does your company service southern NH?



Yes we do. No inspector is going to raise a brow at a hacked thimble...heck they may even tell me I have to make a silicone mess...like the Falmouth, MA inspector once did.


----------



## nhredbird (Oct 10, 2011)

Just finished the flue install yesterday.
Glad i took the time to do it like you discribed in the pics.
Was thinking all week how to deal with the vinyl.
Descided to copy how the builder delt with similar openings.
It does look better. i did the same for the seperate OAK.
Also ran the flue up 12'-0" to clear the roof line.
Glad i'm not labeled a hack. Can someone tell the wife now


----------



## smoke show (Oct 10, 2011)

Hope I get a passing grade?


----------

